# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Ngắm cảnh quan ngoạn mục của Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ từ khinh khí cầu - Du lịch Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ

## hangnt

*Cappadocia là khu vực lịch sử thuộc khu vực trung tâm Anatolia của Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, nổi tiếng về cảnh quan thiên nhiên ấn tượng nhất ở châu Âu.*



Toàn cảnh khu vực Cappadocia.
Khu vực Cappadocia được hình thành từ lớp đá trầm tích và đá núi lửa - kết quả của vụ phun trào xảy ra khoảng 3 triệu năm trước đây. Trải qua hàng ngàn năm, những tác động của thiên nhiên: mưa, gió và nước sông đã khiến cho các lớp đá sa thạch và các khối đá mềm (được hình thành từ tro bụi núi lửa) bị bào mòn dữ dội và tạo thành hàng trăm trụ cột đá ngoạn mục trong hình dạng của một tòa tháp, hình nón, hình ống khói, đạt đến tầm cao 40m, khiến nhìn từ trên cao, khu vực này trông tương tự như địa hình trên mặt trăng.

Vào thời tiền sử, đã có những cư dân đầu tiên đặt chân đến vùng đất này, họ xây dựng nhà ở dưới lòng đất của ngọn núi lửa đã ngưng hoạt động từ lâu, dưới hình thức xuyên qua đá. Sở dĩ họ phải tìm một nơi ẩn cư như vậy là để bảo vệ mình khỏi thú dữ ăn thịt.

Trong những ngày đầu của Kitô giáo, các hang động ở Cappadocia là nơi lí tưởng nhất cho các tín đồ của Kitô giáo lánh nạn trước sự truy sát và đàm áp của người La Mã. Kể từ thế kỷ thứ 4 đến thế kỷ thứ 13, cư dân ở các khu vực lân cận di cư đến nơi này sinh sống cùng. Họ bắt đầu đào đường hầm vào sâu tận bên trong khối núi, nới rộng diện tích trong những khối đá để xây dựng nhà ở, kho lưu trữ, nhà thờ và nhà nguyện theo lối kiến trúc cổ xưa, với những bức tranh với nét vẽ thẳng mang đậm phong cách nghệ thuật Byzantine. Nhờ biệt lập với thế giới bên ngoài nên những bức tranh này ngày nay vẫn được bảo quản tốt.

Do địa chất, lịch sử, văn hóa và tính năng độc đáo của vùng đất Cappadocia mà nơi này trở thành một điểm đến du lịch nổi tiếng thế giới, với chuyến phiêu lưu thăm những thành phố ngầm của Cappadocia và trải nghiệm những môn thể thao ngoài trời hấp dẫn được nhiều người yêu thích nhất như leo núi, cưỡi ngựa, đi xe đạp khám phá địa hình. Nhưng lí thú nhất có lẽ là môn thể thao bay cùng khinh khí cầu được nhiều du khách lựa chọn nhất.

Sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa kì quan tự nhiên độc đáo và không gian bay thuận lợi khiến những chiếc khinh khí cầu nhẹ nhàng bay lên trên các thung lũng, du khách có được cái nhìn bao quát cảnh quan ngoạn mục xung quanh.

Hiện có rất nhiều thành phố dưới lòng đất ở khu vực Cappadocia của Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ nhưng lớn nhất là thành phố ngầm Derinkuyu, và địa điểm này đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới vào năm 1985. Một số nhà ở hang động vẫn còn được sử dụng như nhà sinh sống, khách sạn với trang thiết bị hiện đại phục vụ du khách nghỉ dưỡng tham quan.

*Hình ảnh đẹp của khinh khí cầu trên khu vực Cappadocia:*

----------


## Amp21

TNK đất nước của kinh khí cầu ^^

----------


## h20love

woo tuyệt thật

----------


## jhonnyboy

Ko biết cảm giác đi kinh khí cầu như lào nhỉ

----------


## Mituot

Khinh khí cầu làm rực rỡ cả bầu trời

----------

